# Ranger's DOT wintergreen and Canine Good Neighbour Test yesterday



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

So this happened yesterday...










I am so super happy with him  We've only been doing classes for 18 weeks and the day before in practice he was picking up the incorrect boxes in his teeth and throwing them through the air. We were the 4th pair in (I kept him in the car as kennelling and other dogs barking is stressful to him). We were calm entering and he sniffed the first two boxes as he trotted by, but the third was sniffed harder and then nosed across the floor. He had the second fasted time (although we were lucky our draw box was close so there wasn't much time for him to be bored). 

We came home for a couple hours for him to relax in the backyard and went back for his CGN testing. We did a few practice runs with a rottie in the parking lot of handlers greeting each other/shaking hands without their dogs being pests, and he did great through his whole test passing easily.

I am just incredibly proud of my shelter mutt and how hard he's willing to work for me. His very first ribbon and two certificates


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

congratulations to you both !!


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

Congrats! nice job training and Ranger did a nice job performing.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice! Congrats to you and Ranger!!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. I am super happy and looking forward to the trial in the fall.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## Apricot (Nov 25, 2012)

Congratulations! That's exciting!


----------

